# more expensive?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Why is it everyday i see guns are becoming more and more expensive?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Due to the greatest gun salesman in the world.










Actually I've been seeing prices come down from the Sandy Hook scare of 2013.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmm...

I got married in 1993. Mrs Ripon got sick with a flu bug in '94 just about six months in. CA was just duped by colt mfg co as they released an AR that came in under a point system used to ban the prior AR. So while my wife lay in bed between trips to the porcelain queen I asked if she mind I use $825 on the new "legal" AR since it was likely the political critters would change the rules and I didn't want to be without. So she said yes and I still have that Colt. Only it's now 22 years later and I bought the same style six months ago at a shop in Reno for $799.



ghostman said:


> Why is it everyday i see guns are becoming more and more expensive?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I still see some good buys on guns now and then.
But I do think we will see a huge price increase on ammo especially 223/5.56


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

King Obama.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll admit, I don't watch weapon prices super close, but it seems to me, they are holding steady if not decreasing on some models.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I guess it depends on what you're in the market for. The past year has been fantastic to get deals on many overproduced guns - post panic.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gun prices are artificially inflated by the political climate. Right now, for instance, see how much a case of 5.56 M855 costs as compared to 6 months ago. The same thing happened with 7n6 AK-74 ammo a year ago. The Century N pap was selling locally for $1,300.00 after Sandy Hook. Today they can be had all day long for $500.00. Same deal for the AR-15. 

I focused my attention on those items most likely to be banned and stocked up. Semi Auto rifles followed by high capacity magazines then ammunition and surplus rifles. Military surplus guns and ammo increase as the supplies dry up. Right now the SKS tap is just dripping. They have gone from $70.00 each to the current price of $299.00 for beaters. They will likely hold their value and never come down. I doubt you'll find any $150.00 M1 Garands at the local Fleet Farm any time soon.

Buy now, buy cheap and stack it deep.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> I guess it depends on what you're in the market for. The past year has been fantastic to get deals on many overproduced guns - post panic.


I don't know if I would exactly call them deals. I do agree that he prices are measurable better than 2013.

AR prices will crash if a conservative leader comes forward and makes a run at office.

Hillary is unelectable. I do not believe she will even run. This will leave Joe Biden to run with a huge Democrat list.

Hope and change.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What everyone else has said...PLUS the fact that Regulations have added cost to the manufacturer. 

But there are still some pretty good deals out there and in a (relatively) free market there will always be creative entrepreneurs that will figure out a way around the regulatory BS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple demand. Demand was increase because many Republican Governors signed CC laws into effect that had been blocked by democrats. Democrats stopped and vetoed CC in Wisconsin for 20 years. It took Walker to beat them and pass it. On top of that moves by Obama and his crew to ban every weapon on the market and restrict others until they could ban them fueled sales. I had people that would never consider owning a weapon coming to me of information about what to buy. Still do.
US manufactures all set sale records year after year. The demand for firearms also fuel more options from the manufactures. New models mean more cost. there is a reason we call Obama the best gun salesman in history. HE is.
I fully admit to being a part of the increased demand. Two years in a row gave every member of the family new fire arms for Christmas ,give the best to those you care for. I am not the only one that added to their personal collection due to Obama. Purchased 4 more AR's just before the Obama run up just because I could. No regrets no shame in that. 
While you may see market corrections based on demand fueled by fear of Obama and new regulation, weapon prices will stay up. Due a lot to Clinton low cost SKS's ones we could buy for $69 dollars now sell for $300-600. Other than Obama and those like him there is no reason those weapons should ever sell for more than $100.
Few bring it up because they see Clinton as a hero but he quietly did a lot to undermine Gun ownership. Seems American men are impressed with a guy that can get some on the side at work and have the wife ok with it. He was the start of true military surplus ammo drying up and he destroyed many M1 Grand's and 45's to prevent sale to the public. Pre Clinton action M1 Grand's could still be had of under $100.
In the end it is Demand the fuels prices , you must look at what fuels that demand. I have 4 women that have never fire a hand gun coming over this weekend to start becoming informed buyers looking for their first CC and HD weapons.
Pre Clinton I could buy real surplus .223/5.56 at 10 cents a round, We are seeing the same ammo sell right now for 25 cents to $1.00 a round. I could also buy 7.62X39 for around 10 cents around. 
There are the facts you decide why prices are going up.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Pre Clinton I could buy real surplus .223/5.56 at 10 cents a round, We are seeing the same ammo sell right now for 25 cents to $1.00 a round.


Pre-Clinton was 23 years ago. I get your point but wonder how that plays out with cost of inflation over the same time period.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Pre-Clinton was 23 years ago. I get your point but wonder how that plays out with cost of inflation over the same time period.


 Well consider you can not even buy true surplus ammo anymore . Look at the huge price increases. Also at that time pre Clinton you could purchase all you wanted at anytime. It was not uncommon to have a supply of ammo thrown in as part of the deal when buying an AR or AK. Sons ,daughter and I would burn up 500-1000 rounds of .22 in a day. Compared to now.
I often wonder how many here were even around for the Clinton scam or if they were even paid any mind to weapons then. He was a major dagger to gun ownership and the big push to start the anit gun ownership campaign.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sadly, Smitty, my interest in guns took off in the mid-90's so I never knew of the times before. Actually, I kinda credit Bill for my love of the 1911, since a Glock 17 was limited to 10 rounds anyway! My Dad tells me of Garands at Woolworth for a hundred and change but that was probably Pre-Regan. I always think of Lake City as surplus, but you're correct - it's spec bulk, not surplus. Sounds like you've certainly been able to enjoy more of the classic America than I have. I also imagine since you've seen more of the disparity it's even more frustrating.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Sadly, Smitty, my interest in guns took off in the mid-90's so I never knew of the times before. Actually, I kinda credit Bill for my love of the 1911, since a Glock 17 was limited to 10 rounds anyway! My Dad tells me of Garands at Woolworth for a hundred and change but that was probably Pre-Regan. I always think of Lake City as surplus, but you're correct - it's spec bulk, not surplus. Sounds like you've certainly been able to enjoy more of the classic America than I have. I also imagine since you've seen more of the disparity it's even more frustrating.


 While LC does make rounds for the military none of the LC you buy is surplus. Surplus is defined as ammo purchased and part of US government inventory, that is latter sold as part of a supply rotation. That just does not happen anymore.
You could get a 1903 or M1 Grand free. Be a part of civilian marksmanship, in some case you could just ask for one. You could buy them through some veteran programs for $50.
Pre Brady bill I was at a real gun show and purchased a car trunk full of 1950's boxed 150gr 30.06 for the 1903 and M1 grand for what it would cost me today to take my wife to a real nice dinner. Gun shows had so much 7.62X39 nobody wanted on the last day you could get it dirt cheap so they did not have to haul it back.
PS: That 30.06 ammo still fires perfectly today.

My $50 1903 Springfield


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

pretty much IMO when we see a radical left wing holding leadership position you can count on some form of buy up & hoarding. This boost sales as someone post Obama is #1 gun saleman. Many shop will use as of hiking their prices (greed) IMO. Just like after the Sandy Hook shooting with AR's, AK's and high capacity magazines. It's the same as reloading supplies & ammo. Now since the threat is in the air for.556 ammo, we will see a hike on that & watch it go up higher yet. We've all experienced this with .22 ammo.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Here in Ca we have a microstamping law that a judge upheld so most gun manufactures are not selling their guns in Ca.. I am so glad to be moving out of the hell hole POS liberal state later this year.. Oregon has no gun bans, ammo bans, and you can carry open in most areas but I will get the concealed carry permit, which is easy to get.. I will live out the rest of my days happy to be away from commiefornia..

I will be selling all my california registered handguns before leaving this state and replacing them with better ones purchased in a different state with no registration..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ARDon said:


> pretty much IMO when we see a radical left wing holding leadership position you can count on some form of buy up & hoarding. This boost sales as someone post Obama is #1 gun saleman. Many shop will use as of hiking their prices (greed) IMO. Just like after the Sandy Hook shooting with AR's, AK's and high capacity magazines. It's the same as reloading supplies & ammo. Now since the threat is in the air for.556 ammo, we will see a hike on that & watch it go up higher yet. We've all experienced this with .22 ammo.


 Demand sets prices not the LGS. If there is no demand of a weapon at a set price it will stay right in the rack. As for .22 ammo why would any manufacture put effort into cheap .22 and waste power and brass supplies on it when they can make more on it in larger caliber. 
Get rid of Obama and his crew and watch things settle down in most states. Demand will even out supplies will also and prices will react.
I was in a LGS shop 100 miles from here last week. They still have an AK on the rack that was there last year they want $900 for it. At that price it will stay there.
If they really want to sell it they will drop it to $650.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Supply and demand. As the demons at government house scheme to disarm us, more people flock to buy at any price for fear of not being able to do so in the future.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Supply and demand. As the demons at government house scheme to disarm us, more people flock to buy at any price for fear of not being able to do so in the future.


 Can you blame them? Easy for those of us that have been at this half a life time and if we never purchased another weapon or round would do just fine. Hard for the person that is just coming of age or just woke up to the world around them.
I know some that were not buying 5.56 " the price will come down more the hype is over". How I that working out for them right now?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> While LC does make rounds for the military none of the LC you buy is surplus. Surplus is defined as ammo purchased and part of US government inventory, that is latter sold as part of a supply rotation. That just does not happen anymore.
> You could get a 1903 or M1 Grand free. Be a part of civilian marksmanship, in some case you could just ask for one. You could buy them through some veteran programs for $50.
> Pre Brady bill I was at a real gun show and purchased a car trunk full of 1950's boxed 150gr 30.06 for the 1903 and M1 grand for what it would cost me today to take my wife to a real nice dinner. Gun shows had so much 7.62X39 nobody wanted on the last day you could get it dirt cheap so they did not have to haul it back.
> PS: That 30.06 ammo still fires perfectly today.
> ...


Smitty, I will give you double what you paid for that little jewell right now! Cash on the barrel head! A crisp new hundo!..........no?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Smitty, I will give you double what you paid for that little jewell right now! Cash on the barrel head! A crisp new hundo!..........no?


 I remember being told that was to much for it. I still shoot it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You are a good man Doc....selling your CA models is a tribute to those behind the enemy lines. I've been doing the same since CA still thinks I'm a citizen of their state even though im legally a NV resident I've been selling my CA guns so they can have them. The rules changed on 12/31-1/1 preventing the bypass single shot exemption. There is almost no way for CAs to ever enjoy a new modern hand gun that isn't already legal in the state. Sad for them.



Doc Holliday said:


> Here in Ca we have a microstamping law that a judge upheld so most gun manufactures are not selling their guns in Ca.. I am so glad to be moving out of the hell hole POS liberal state later this year.. Oregon has no gun bans, ammo bans, and you can carry open in most areas but I will get the concealed carry permit, which is easy to get.. I will live out the rest of my days happy to be away from commiefornia..
> 
> I will be selling all my california registered handguns before leaving this state and replacing them with better ones purchased in a different state with no registration..


----------



## WinstonSmith (Mar 1, 2015)

Take into account:

$1 in 1977 is equivalent to $4 in 2015 dollars (if you paid $.25 for something in '77 it's the same as paying $1 today).
$1 in 1980 is equivalent to $3 in 2015 dollars (if you paid $.33 for something in '80 it's the same as paying $1 today).
$1 in 1989 is equivalent to $2 in 2015 dollars (if you paid $.50 for something in '89 it's the same as paying $1 today).

Combine this with the varying effects of supply/demand and there ya go ...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I believe the real price increase will come when the feds require registration and ban the further sale of newly manufactured semiauto rifles with detachable mags to the private citizens much like what happened to the full auto stuff in the mid 80s I remember you could buy a new colt m16 for about 3000 after the govt said no newly manufactured machine gun could be sold to citizens after this date machine guns went through the roof now that same Colt M16 is nearly 30,000 dollars.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Here in Ca we have a microstamping law that a judge upheld so most gun manufactures are not selling their guns in Ca.. I am so glad to be moving out of the hell hole POS liberal state later this year.. Oregon has no gun bans, ammo bans, and you can carry open in most areas but I will get the concealed carry permit, which is easy to get.. I will live out the rest of my days happy to be away from commiefornia..
> 
> I will be selling all my california registered handguns before leaving this state and replacing them with better ones purchased in a different state with no registration..


Just listed my house for sale. Hope to be out of here soon.

I will keep my guns, just buy more when I get to Kentucky. Or Arizona.

California can rot in hell.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Mar 1, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I believe the real price increase will come when the feds require registration and ban the further sale of newly manufactured semiauto rifles with detachable mags to the private citizens much like what happened to the full auto stuff in the mid 80s


Bingo.

I think this highlights the best way to answer the OP's question: Yes things are more expensive than even 10 years ago - due to inflation and political climate.

But right now, firearms-related things (in general) are likely about as inexpensive as they are ever going to be. Think supply/demand. The firearms manufacturers were cranking things out as fast as possible to meet another surge of demand post Sandy Hoax. Demand dropped and has been _lower_ over the last year.

During this lull, intrepid firearms enthusiasts have been able to stock up on firearms and magazines at _great_ prices. Personally I think now is still the time to buy, buy, buy.

Just look at XM855 "Green Tip" ammunition for the perfect example. A few weeks ago you may have been thinking "Oh it's cheap and plentiful I'll just stock up later".

All it takes is a few boneheads in the ATF to fix that for us - and now you're lucky to get XM855 for less than $.65 / round. Even those prices will likely seem like a bargain in another few weeks unless the ATF suddenly changes their mind and reverses the removal of the Green Tip exemption.

Basically do your best to identify what the feds are likely to ban next. I saw the Green Tip ban coming but had no idea it would be so swift. I only had a couple cans. What's next? My money's on either AR/AK pistols, body armor, or magazines holding more than 10 rounds. The ATF is clearly looking at the "police officer safety" angle, so you can bet they are looking at something related to that.

Regardless, the tyrant in the White House isn't done yet and he has almost two full years left to go.


----------

